# Sincronizar señales trifasicas de alta potencia?



## jadaros (Feb 16, 2008)

Hola, estoy haciendo un trabajo sobre energias alternativas, y me surgio una gran dudas: como puedo sincronizar señales alternas trifasicas, como por ejemplo: una hidroturbina con un aerogeneradores donde en las salida tanto la hidroturbina como los aerogeneradores proporcionan un voltaje trifasico de 400 Volts y 50 hz, si alguien me podria ayudar le estare muy agradecido,


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 16, 2008)

Se sincronizan solos, cuando tiende a haber una diferencia, un generador gira mas liviano que el otro y se terminan equilibrando.
Solamente tenes que preocuparte en el momento de la conexion.


----------



## dms1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Para realizar la sincronización necesitas que se cumplan 3 pasos:

1- Igual tensión de fases.
2- Igual frecuencia.
3- Igual ángulo de fase.

Si la potencia es pequeña puedes sincronizar con un interruptor normal, pero a medida que aumenta la potencia necesitas interruptores especiales para eliminar el arco. Si te sirve de ayuda existen aparatos especiales que se llaman sincronoscopios que realizan esta tarea de sincronizar un generador a la red, ellos se encargan de subir o bajar la tensión del generador así como de variar la frecuencia y el ángulo de fase, así automáticamente cuando se cumplen todos los pasos, el sincronoscopio cierra el interruptor de generación sin necesidad de realizar ninguna acción manual.


----------



## erkillo (Jun 5, 2008)

No  unicamente debemos de observar la relacion de fases en el momento de la conexion. Tambien debemos estudiar si ambos generadores pueden acoplarse en paralelo y muy importante tener un  buen regulador de carga, ya que por el contrario alguno de los generadores podria  sufrir mucho  por corrientes inversas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2008)

Yo veo un inconveniente.
La turbina hidraulica es un generador convencional con alternador, pero el generador eolico es por inversor electronico (Supongo yo), ponerlos a generar en paralelo se puede pero hacerlo lo veo dificill.

Y a lo que ya te comentaron agrego "Sentido de giro" del sistema de fases

Entonces tenemos:
1) Mismo sentido de giro de las fases
2) Misma o similar tension
3) Misma fase instantanea
4) Posibilidad de los generadores de actuar en paralelo

Rezar a los dioses de los voltios para que no permitan que explote todo.


----------



## cripty (Sep 26, 2009)

cuando se acoplan dos sistemas de generacion aunque utilicemos instrumentos para el acople, este no es perfecto y fluye una corriente, llamada corriente sincronizante, que hace el trabajo de sincronizacion la magnitud de esta corriente depende de los factores que se mencionan arriba cuanto mas lejos mayor la corriente y puede ser destructiva para nuestros sistemas de generacion; ademas hay que puntualizar que cada sistema de generacion se modela como una impedancia y nunca seran iguales asi que siempre existira una corriente que fluye de uno a otro sistema de generacion; en el caso del inversor este proporciona una onda "muy parecida" a la senoidal esto provocara una corriente que fluya por en sentido inverso a los conmutadores (fets, mosfets, igbt's) del inversor provocando una subida de tension inversa en los mismo esto provocara otras cosas mas en el inversor, en general lo desgasta mas rapido; pero en general el acople entre estos sitemas de generacion es posible solo que tengamos en cuenta que la generacion de potencia hidrica es controlable por la cantidad de agua que inyectamos, mientras que la eolica depende del viento y a este no lo controla mas que Dios, nuestro sistema puede entrar en inestabiolidad por estas razones y poder sacar de servicio ambas generadoras.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 26, 2009)

me acuerdo qeu en colegio poniamos a funcionar un conjunto motor electrico-generador, haciendo de cuenta que era el generador de una central

teniamos creo que 2 bajadas de linea independiente, ya que sincronizabamos la señal trifasica proveniente de una bajada con la generada y suministrabamos energia a la linea.

el sincronoscopio que usabamos eran 2 lamparas d elas llamadas perfume 220v por fase (o sea entre fase R del generador y fase R de la linea), totalizando 6 lamparitas, estas prendian en secuencia rotatoria cuando estaba sincronizado el generador con la linea, el momento perfecto para conectar el generador a la linea, si no me equivoco era cuando dejaban de secuenciarse las lamparas

ojo, no esto 100% seguro de lo que estoy diciendo

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 27, 2009)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> me acuerdo qeu en colegio poniamos a funcionar ......


Es esencialmente correcto, la puesta en paralelo se efectúa en el momento en que se apagan las lámparas. Si se esta seguro de que el orden R-S-T es idéntico para las 2 fuentes de energía, solo es necesario 1 juego de lámparas.


----------



## cripty (Sep 27, 2009)

lo que se hace en el fondo con el metodo de las lamparas es que las fases y magnitudes de las tensiones sean casi iguales,al serlo no habra caida en las lamparas y estas no encenderan, pero en la realidad la caida en la lampara llega a un valor bajo que no percibimos que se enciende; es decir las diferencias entre fases y magnitudes es minima y la corriente de sincroniacion sera pequeña.


----------



## ammarcelo (Dic 9, 2009)

Hola, yo trabajo en el rubro y no veo el inconveniente con esto, solo tenes que verificar que el generador que estas por acoplar se banque la potencia que se esta generando (o el proporcional que vas a alimentar). Por lo general, despues de un generador tenes un interruptor y despues de este tenes una barra de transmision, ambos generadores, con sus interruptores estan conectados a esta barra y luego de la barra tenes un transformador elevador (hay otras configuraciones, aveces la barra esta despues de los transformadores elevadores). Cuando vas a sincronizar pueden pasar estas cosas: 1) que la barra no este tensionada, en ese caso no se necesita sincronizar y se conecta por "DEAD BUS". 2) que la sincronizacion sea automatica y en este caso hay una serie de instrumentos que se encargan de ascelerar o desacelerar la turbina del generador o la maquina que sea para que el generador que vas a acoplar acople en el rango de tension, frecuencia y angulo de fase que estan seteadon estos instrumentos. 3) que tengas que acoplar en forma manual, en este caso hay tableros que en sus instrumentos te van marcando la diferencia de voltage, frecuancia y angulo de fase y vos, con botones, vas variando estos factores hasta que estes dentro de los rangos antes mencionados y solo en este caso te va a permitir que cierres el interruptor para acoplar el generador. 
Cabe mencionar que en todos estos sistemas hay una proteccion de sincronizmo (aparte de los elementos mencionados) que tampoco nos va a permtir que podamos cerrar el interruptor si no estan dadas las condiciones para hacerlo.
Espero que esto te sirva.
Saludos. Marcelo


----------



## capitanp (Dic 9, 2009)

aca como hacerlo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/bus-infinito-sincronizar-grupo-electrogeno-red-18616/


----------

